# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  سبع مستحيلات عند الشباب

## معاذ ملحم

مستحيل انه
1- يمسك كتاب او يقراه
( طبعا بموت ولا يكتسب معلومة بتعب مسكين) ..





مستحيل انه
2-تمر منه بنت وما يطالع :
( تعرفوا مش شايفين خير ) 





مستحيل انه
3 - ما يأخذ دوره على الشارع 
( لازم يشوف أحوال الجو و يقارنها مع النشرة الجوية ) . .






مستحيل انه
4 - تقول له اخته بدي اروح مشوار ويقول طيب من اول مرة
( لازم عامل التعذيب والذل والمنه شوي ) . .





مستحيل 
5 - ان يعرف شيء عن بيتهم
(اصلا مليح اذا يعرف لون غرفته ) ..




مستحيل انه
6 - يصحى من النوم مايقول وين الاكل 
( اكيد همهم بطونهم ) 






مستحيل انه
7- يفكر يتزوج قبل 25 حتى وان كان مقتدر مالياً
( طبعا لازم يستمتع بحياته بالقز و الفرارة وبعدين يصير خير . )..

----------


## دموع الورد

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (94):  :Cry2:  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم 					 
_



شو؟؟
_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أكيد عجبك الموضوع 

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

ليش في 7 مستحيلات بس؟؟؟
 :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم 					 
_أكيد عجبك الموضوع 





_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_ليش في 7 مستحيلات بس؟؟؟
  
_


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   على عدد ايام الاسبوع   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم                      
أكيد عجبك الموضوع 






_


  دايما يتضحكي 

ههههههههه

----------


## حسناء الربيع

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم 					 
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
ليش في 7 مستحيلات بس؟؟؟
  



   على عدد ايام الاسبوع  



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم                      
أكيد عجبك الموضوع 









  دايما يتضحكي 

ههههههههه

اضحك بطوا العمر
_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة rola  
__


 ليش الحزن

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور معاذ 

كلام واقعي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يم كلهن خطأ عن جنب و طرف  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهرة النرجس

هو في من هذا الشيء
بس حرام مش كل الشباب هيك

----------


## شمعة امل

حلو كتييييييييييير    :SnipeR (62): 
مشكوووووور على الموضوع
  :Icon31:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلموو يا شباب على المرور 

دمتم بود

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يسلموووو معاذ  :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لكم على المرور

----------


## The Gentle Man

هههههههههههه
اول مره بسمع فيها 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Sc®ipt

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا معاذ_

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

المستحيلات عند الشباب كثار بس والله انك صادق

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لك يا محمد حوريه على المرور

----------


## light moon

ياي انا منههم :Bl (14):

----------


## Theplague

روووووعه  :Db465236ff:

----------

